# Need P&S camera between 10k and 13k ASAP



## sentinel1991 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi guys,
My dad has decided to buy a camera for a trip he is taking and need it by tomorrow evening. He send me a list of cameras he has shortlisted.He isnt going to use it for anything else other than capturing photos and videos but i need the camera to be worth every penny.Size does not matter and there wont be any problem if it does not have manual controls. Plz suggest soon.

Shortlisted:
Sony DSC-WX50
Nikon Coolpix S6300
Canon SX150
Nikon Coolpix S4300
Canon AS3300
Sony DSC-W630

Also could you please tell me what accessories will be bundled?I need a HDMI cable with the camera preferably.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 9, 2012)

Nikon 6300 is a very good cam.
You can also consider Sony H70.
These are the best options under 10k.
And if you look around 13-14k then consider Nikon S9100


----------

